# New i7 build. Need video card advice.



## Scist (Oct 5, 2003)

I used these forums when building my old rig way back in 2003 and here I am again with a new build on the way.

Here's what I'm looking at so far...

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 2.66GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202

ZALMAN CNPS9900LED 120mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118046

ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131365

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145224

CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power ...
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

Western Digital VelociRaptor WD1500HLFS 150GB 10000 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136296

Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284

LITE-ON Black 4X Blu-ray DVD ROM SATA Model DH-4O1S-08
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106225

LG 22X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model GH22LS30
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136153CVF


I am planning on overclocking the i7 to around 3.2-3.4 ghz but nothing more than that. I want this rig to last at least around 2 years so I want parts that will keep me going for higher end gaming with good returns in performance. I'll be playing mostly World of Warcraft, Crysis, Fallout 3 etc all on max settings if possible and eventually Diablo III and other upcoming releases. I'm wondering if you guys can recommend a good video card setup. I haven't decided if I'm going to go SLI / CrossFire. For now I'm not sure if it's necessary but I might go for it, if not now then sometime in the future. Any input on video cards or any other component you might suggest over something I've listed here?

As for which OS I'll be running, I think it will either be Vista 64 or Windows 7 RC, possibly both.

I'm not entirely sold on the Antec 900 Case and am still looking for better options.

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Gp with ONE high quality graphics card. You will not see any great increase in performance using two, only an increase in price.
If you do opt for two cards you will need a CERTIFIED PSU to power them.
Opt for another 32MB Cache Hdd. Less Money-Equal speed as the Raptor.


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

I Agree totally and a good card to choose would be a BFG GTX280 OC2 iv seen some very good things from this card, if your willing to spend more than that id suggest you look at a GTX295, oh almost forgot if your more of a ATI guy look at a 4870 or a 4870x2 from saphire
Good Luck


----------



## Scist (Oct 5, 2003)

I took out the Raptor and found some good PSUs depending on which card I choose.

Ok I found 2 cards that look pretty good.

EVGA 01G-P3-1181-AR GeForce GTX 285 Superclocked Edition 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 SLI Supported Video Card
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130484

BFG Tech BFGEGTX2801024OCXE GeForce GTX 280 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143145

$45 price difference but I'm wondering if the EVGA really offers enough over the BFG to make it worth the extra money.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The GTX285 is the newer faster card (well a little faster) then the GTX280.


----------



## Scist (Oct 5, 2003)

I decided I needed to scale back the price of my new system, so I'm going to cut about 100 bucks from the video card. I have narrowed it down to 3 and wonder if you guys can help me decide which is the best bang for the buck.

EVGA 896-P3-1173-AR GeForce GTX 275 FTW Edition 896MB 448-bit DDR3
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130479

EVGA 896-P3-1171-AR GeForce GTX 275 Superclocked Edition 896MB 448-bit DDR3
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130478

EVGA 01G-P3-1282-TR GeForce GTX 280 Superclocked 1GB 512-bit GDDR3
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130493


Thanks for the all the advice guys  
Really appreciate it as always.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The GTX275 Lifetime warranty vs 2 year on the GTX280.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130479


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

Personally I would go with the GTX280 despite the lesser warranty *** it is a more power full card and from what i can see contains more Bang-for-Buck. As to the lifetime warranty, you have to remember how long it takes before a card is obsolete (about 24hrs XD) im sure in 2 years you'll be looking to maybe upgrade once more. On the other hand both cards will take almost anything you throw at them so it depends on whether you plan on upgrading in the next 2 years if not you may be more attracted to the longer warranty, have you looked at a GTX280 from BFG? all their cards come with Lifetime Warranty (10 years in the UK). id recommend the BFG GTX280 OC2 1GB.

Happy Shopping 

Daniel Taylor


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143145


----------



## Scist (Oct 5, 2003)

Ok one last question for you guys. The good supply store here in Edmonton price matched everything on newegg.ca so i picked up everything today except for RAM. They don't carry the corsair dominators but they do have 2 good kits of OCZ Gold and Platinum. 
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227365&Tpk=OCZ3G1600LV6GK
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227381&Tpk=OCZ3P1600LV6GK

Only problem is they were sold out of both kits and don't know when they'll be getting more. Could be next week, but no way to be sure. What they do have in stock is this Patriot Viper kit.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220369&Tpk=PVT36G1333ELK

I don't know much about RAM timing speeds so I'm wondering if the OCZ kits would have a noticeable performance boost over the Patriots and be worth the wait or if I should just settle for the patriots and have my system up and running this weekend. A friend told me it wouldn't matter at all if I wasn't overclocking but I still would like to OC a little on the i7 eventually. Looks like some of the reviews on Newegg are saying the patriots are running at 7-7-7 timings without a problem. The local store also has a much better price on them at $110 with a $20 mail in rebate.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I used a lot of Patroit in DDR2 without issues I would go ahead and get them the stock timings are not that far off to make a big difference.


----------



## Scist (Oct 5, 2003)

Ok thanks for all the great input guys! I'll go pick up those sticks today and hopefully have this thing up and running by tomorrow night.


----------

